# Happy Birthday -- Pete the Pigeon



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Today is my beloved Pete's first birthday. For those of you who have not read previous postings about my pet, Pete is a feral hen I rescued in May 2005. She was on my doorstep with a broken wing and leg. I caught her -- boy did she waddle fast for an injured little ball of feathers  -- and made a place for her in my dining room until I could take her to a vet a few days later. I was very fortunate to find a kind and caring vet who provided me with anti-inflammatory gel for Pete's wing and leg, as well as meds for her internal parasites. Within a month or so, Pete's wounded wing and leg healed for the most part. Her wing is still a little out of place, but she flies like a champ around her room and, when I'm home, the house.

I decided to keep Pete after she healed for two reasons. First, I felt like she could be singled out by raptors because she appears injured to some degree, with her wing somewhat out of place. Second though, after a relatively short time, Pete began to bond with me, and became tame quickly. As for the name, you've probably figured that out -- I thought she was a "he" initially, and refused to change the name after she began laying eggs, particularly because it was a name she recognized.  

From her size, I could tell that Pete was young, under a year old. She laid her first eggs in July. I'd heard that pigeon hens do not lay eggs until they are at least 6 months old. So I figured that Pete must have been a January baby. My mom's birthday is in January, on the 31st, so I figured I'd make life easy and celebrate the birthdays of the two most important women in my life on the same day.  

Pete has been a wonderful blessing since her arrival. Sure, we've had our moments of wing slaps, grunting and grousing, and random droppings ... but hey, every family has its moments  Those moments pale in comparison to the number of times I have smiled while watching Pete patrol the floor of the house with her cute little head bobbing, or the warm affection i feel as she greets me with pecking "pij kisses" in the morning, or the sense of accomplishment after we finish building a nest, in preparation for eggs. As I mentioned in another posting, recently she tried to sing along with Ray Charles' "I Got a Woman" -- classic moment, I laughed 'til cried. And there is no substitute in the world for the feeling of affection as I hold her in my hand, and she allows me to pet her behind the head, under the beak, and along her shoulders.

Attached are some pics of Ms. Pete. Tonight, she and I will hang out together for awhile, and I will feed her as many treats as she desires.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*More Pete Pics*

More pics of the birthday hen ...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Derrick and thanks for the pictures of Pete. She sure is a beauty. It never ceases to amaze me how they can worm their way into your heart. 

Wish I could do something fancy for birthday wishes but I am so glad she found you and wish her a great birthday.

Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

VERY VERY nice pictures of Pete . I love the finger biting one best. He looks like thinks he is doing some serious damage there. Happy birthday!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Derrick,
I just love Pete's little "fuzzy bedroom slippers" feet. She is very much loved, it's obvious.
Daryl
Happy Birthday Beautiful Pete.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Birthday hen*

Hi dekebrent!

....why I wouldn't miss this one for anything.....


Congratulations & a happy 1st birthday, Pete!!!   

She is doing quite well I see, healthy, & happy!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pete! I loved the pictures! A very loved and spoiled bird, Which she deserves to be!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Pete! I know you had a great day and probably totally binged on all those wonderful treats from your Papa!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Derrick, 

Your story of how you came to be Pete's caregiver just one of the many wonderful stories that we've become familiar with on this forum. It's stories like yours that remind us why pigeons are so special and close to the heart. 

Pete is one lucky bird to have a home with you and to be cared for so well. Have a wonderful Birthday Pete and Derrick

The pictures were just great and many of us can relate to the ole finger grab by a beak


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Happy Birdddday Ms. Pete! 

Derrick - great story & the pics were just what I needed today. Enjoy each other today and every day.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A MOST HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM MR. SQUEAKS AND ME. HERE'S TO MANY MORE!!

Derrick, you and Pete are the counterpoints to Mr. Squeaks and me!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey my Tigeon seems to be a Pete clone  She looks very nice and happy, wish you 15 other anniversaries (at least)  

Suz.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Happy birthday Pete*

you sure look a lot like my pigeon. What a beautiful bird. Happy Happy B-day to you... coo- coo 


Andi


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*Thank You*

Thank you all, on behalf of Pete and me, for all the kind words and birthday wishes. This is truly a kind community of people.

I want to briefly respond to each of you:

Maggie -- No need for fancy birthday wishes, you kind words and well wishes were more than enough.

Victor -- I don't know where you found the time to send us greetings during your Beaksley watch to send wishes  Pete and I sure appreciate the sentiments, and congratulate you on your new addition, Beaksley. Looking forward to seeing pix of Beaksley soon.

Pigeonmama -- You picked up on one of Pete's most adorable aspects, her "slippers." I've always wondered what type of pigeon is in her background/genealogy to give her such a unique trait.

Trees Gray -- Along with many others here, Pete and I owe you a big debt of gratutude for all of your wonderful caring advice over the past several months. You are a blessing to many, I am sure, and particularly to the members of this community.

dnrslucky1 -- Thank you, Pete is definitely spoiled. I usually get a little attitude from her in the mornings until I break out a peanut treat  Pete and I send our best to you and Squidget -- your care for that sweet little bird is touching and inspiring.

Terry -- She took your words to heart and ate every treat in sight last night -- kale, peas, peanuts, walnuts. She was a very happy and satusfied hen when she finally returned to her nest -- she's currently sitting on eggs (infertile).

Brad -- Along w/ Treesa, you have also provided Pete and I with priceless advice and counsel over the months, and you have our thanks. Pigeons are indeed very special, very loving creatures. You love one, you love them all, I think. I hope your father is feeling better.

Rockie -- You are welcome. Pigeon stories, the happy ones, always leave you with a big smile. Thank you for the good future wishes.

Mr. Squeaks -- Thank you. It is funny that Pete and I are the reverse of you and Mr. Squeaks. I have thoroughly enjoyed the Mr. Squeaks stories -- what a darling little bird.

Poulette -- Thank you, I am hoping to have Pete around for a long, long time. And if that is Tigeon in your avatar -- wow, that is truly Pete's twin!

Andi -- Thank you, another family member of Pete's! One of the treats for Pete last night was a Pijjie Massage, where I faced her and ran my thumbs along her shoulders, under her beak, and ran my forefingers down her head at the same time. She loved it, giving me sweet little soft clucking noises.

Thank you again to everyone ... pigeons are a blessing, for sure.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Derrick, 

Boy, you're so precise in your replies! Well, it's a great "family" we have here in this forum and you're a part of it and there is no escape now! 

You're a valuable and very much admired and respected person here. You're so very kind and thoughtful to acknowledge each member's post individually with equally unique responses.

Yes, my dad is doing pretty good, thank you for remembering and mentioning.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Happy belated Birthday, Pete.
Sorry I missed it. Hope you and Derrick had a great day.

Reti


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

dekebrent said:


> Today is my beloved Pete's first birthday. For those of you who have not read previous postings about my pet, Pete is a feral hen I rescued in May 2005. She was on my doorstep with a broken wing and leg. I caught her -- boy did she waddle fast for an injured little ball of feathers  -- and made a place for her in my dining room until I could take her to a vet a few days later. I was very fortunate to find a kind and caring vet who provided me with anti-inflammatory gel for Pete's wing and leg, as well as meds for her internal parasites. Within a month or so, Pete's wounded wing and leg healed for the most part. Her wing is still a little out of place, but she flies like a champ around her room and, when I'm home, the house.
> 
> I decided to keep Pete after she healed for two reasons. First, I felt like she could be singled out by raptors because she appears injured to some degree, with her wing somewhat out of place. Second though, after a relatively short time, Pete began to bond with me, and became tame quickly. As for the name, you've probably figured that out -- I thought she was a "he" initially, and refused to change the name after she began laying eggs, particularly because it was a name she recognized.
> 
> ...


_*happy birthday pet..*_


----------



## Jimmy Jo (Oct 16, 2005)

Happy (belated ) Birthday Ms. Pete !!! You are certainly a Beautiful Girl, I just love those long stockings of yours and, my goodness, was that a "Milk Bath" you were taking ?! It's very clear that your Daddy Loves you Dearly...and I can see why, you are a Lovely little Princess ! Again... Happy Birthday and Many, Many, Many More !!!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Reti, Pikachu and Jan -- Pete and I thank you for the birthday wishes. Her "stockings" are just adorable. As for the bath, she is in bowl w/ an off-white bottom, which is why she looks like she is bathing in milk or some other non-clear liquid. As I am sure you three and many others in the community can relate, one of the joys of raising a pigeon is watching the development of its personality. I can tell you that Miss Pete is just a riot, from sitting on my shoulder gently pecking me until I get some peanut treats for her, to flying into my lap yesterday to watch TV ... right after she'd taken a bath. Thus, I had a soaked pigeon resting on my lap, drying herself on my sweatpants while taking a nap. Priceless.


----------

